# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Favorite .308 rifle?

## Joe Bob Briggs

What's your favorite .308 rifle?

I'd have to say the PTR91 (HK91/G3 clone)

----------


## Max Headroom

Hi Joe Bob, welcome. My Favourite 308 is whatever one I'm shooting at that moment.

Head on over to the "introduce yourself " thread and tell us about yourself, and life in Dallas.

----------


## Southcity

Mine is a Heym SR30 Straight pull.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

I suspect @Joe_Bob_Briggs may be trolling us. In case you genuinely don't know,  those semi-auto centrefires have all recently been declared to be prohibited firearms in NZ by order of Council. As a community of firearms owners that are law abiding  and responsible,  we are a bit tender from the heavy handed treatment dished out by the government.  So,  thank you for reminding us.

----------


## OPS-4

First two posts feature prominent semi-auto pix.  Trolling for sure.

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> First two posts feature prominent semi-auto pix.  Trolling for sure.


Is it against the rules to post pictures of semi-auto firearms?

The rifle above the PTR91 in my OP is a FR8, a bolt action 7.62x51 rifle.  There are plenty of bolt action .308s out there.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Is it against the rules to post pictures of semi-auto firearms?
> 
> The rifle above the PTR91 in my OP is a FR8, a bolt action 7.62x51 rifle.  There are plenty of bolt action .308s out there.


Nope, but you are reminding us of a recent loss.

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> Nope, but you are reminding us of a recent loss.


Isn't this a hunting/shooting forum?  Where is Southland?

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> Mine is a Heym SR30 Straight pull. 
> 
> Attachment 111318


Forgotten Weapons just did a video about these.  I'll have to watch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-44H321Bsg

----------


## hotsoup

Isn't there plenty of forums in the states to post this?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Isn't this a hunting/shooting forum?  Where is Southland?


Yes it's hunting/shooting. Southland is at the bottom of NZ.

----------


## Micky Duck

Miami   MK11 is it perhaps???????????????????????????????????????????  ???????

----------


## GravelBen

> Miami   MK11 is it perhaps?


When did Miami leave? I liked his contributions when he wasn't telling us how great America is or that we should be voting for Trump.

----------


## Micky Duck

months back after a torrent of shite got thrown in his direction..

----------


## kukuwai

Cheers to the kiwi boys for the trolling  heads up..

Exactly what we don't need
Where is that ignore button again. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> When did Miami leave? I liked his contributions when he wasn't telling us how great America is or that we should be voting for Trump.


I'm baffled, why would he tell us to vote for trump? We ain't 'merican citizens.

----------


## kukuwai

> Where is Southland?


    @max i never realized your a southland boy. RESPECT BRO !! Roll them rrrrr's 

Purple Curtains !!

James Hargest it was for me!! many moons ago.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> I'm baffled, why would he tell us to vote for trump? We ain't 'merican citizens.


Not literally telling us to vote Trump, just my way of saying he was talking too much about how great he thought Trump is (when as you say, we ain't 'merican). Bit off topic for this thread though I guess.

----------


## Micky Duck

the thread doesnt have a topic....tis a trolled lure hoping for a strike......or so it seems??? what say you @GravelBen ???

----------


## Max Headroom

> @max i never realized your a southland boy. RESPECT BRO !! Roll them rrrrr's 
> 
> Purple Curtains !!
> 
> James Hargest it was for me many moons ago!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I am, but don't fit the southland stereotype . (Conservative /speights drinking /churchgoing /workaholic farmers)

----------


## GravelBen

> the thread doesnt have a topic....tis a trolled lure hoping for a strike......or so it seems??? what say you @GravelBen ???


Could be, best way to deal with trolls is not biting. If they're trolls they'll get bored and leave.

----------


## Micky Duck

I prefer the third billy goat method........smack the hua around the head and toss the tosser off the bridge into the water to drown...LOL.

----------


## 40mm

> What's your favorite .308 rifle?
> 
> I'd have to say the PTR91 (HK91/G3 clone)


God damn! are those all yours Joe? pretty nice looking collection there!

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> God damn! are those all yours Joe? pretty nice looking collection there!


Yes they are. Been collecting for about 9 years now. My first centerfire rifle was a Romanian SAR-2 I bought from a buddies dad for $325. I remember him saying it was an AK but in a weird caliber.

----------


## viper

Ever thought about investing in few gun safes, or of course you could just extend the lounge wall to lean some more on.
Don't you guys legally have to have secure storage ?

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> Ever thought about investing in few gun safes, or of course you could just extend the lounge wall to lean some more on.
> Don't you guys legally have to have secure storage ?


What makes you think I don’t have a gun safe?  And no, the only storage law is not leaving firearms out and accessible to children when no adult is present.

----------


## 308

"Duurrrrr   I'm American and you little kiwis down there in upside -down land should have a 2nd Amendment like we do, it's the greatest"

Fuck off

And shove your thoughts and prayers up yer arse

----------


## tiroatedson

> "Duurrrrr   I'm American and you little kiwis down there in upside -down land should have a 2nd Amendment like we do, it's the greatest"
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> And shove your thoughts and prayers up yer arse





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> "Duurrrrr   I'm American and you little kiwis down there in upside -down land should have a 2nd Amendment like we do, it's the greatest"
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> And shove your thoughts and prayers up yer arse


Come on....US kiwis are only like that cos we wish that we had an "amendment " like that...... :Pacman:

----------


## csmiffy

How is it trolling. 
It doesn't offend me as I get other cultures and laws from other countries. 
I am pretty used to not having what I'd like so even though the majority of the firearms pictured aren't my cup of tea, I certainly wouldn't get over excited looking at pics of them.

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> "Duurrrrr   I'm American and you little kiwis down there in upside -down land should have a 2nd Amendment like we do, it's the greatest"
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> And shove your thoughts and prayers up yer arse


I could’ve definitely gone that route, but I didn’t. That’s just you projecting yourself onto what I’ve posted. I don’t see how you could possibly interpret my posts so far that way.

----------


## Steve123

I think some people are being a little over sensitive. If your offended so easily go to the vaping and manbuns forum.
I like the FR8. Great wee bush rifle. Short, sturdy and makes things fall over. I've had two, one shot really well, got another years later on a nostalgia trip but could never get it to shoot right. Grouped well but had a wandering zero.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

i have owned several 308's til i discovered 7mm RM, but my all time favorite was my 308 browning blr

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> I think some people are being a little over sensitive. If your offended so easily go to the vaping and manbuns forum.
> I like the FR8. Great wee bush rifle. Short, sturdy and makes things fall over. I've had two, one shot really well, got another years later on a nostalgia trip but could never get it to shoot right. Grouped well but had a wandering zero.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I haven’t shot my FR8 yet but I’m hopeful that it shoots well. I’m more of a collector than a shooter these days though.

----------


## WallyR

Welcome @Joe Bob Briggs.
I've got two 308's - Omark 44 single shot target rifle, converted to F/TR for 300-1000yds targets.
Second one is a Parker Hale Safari deLuxe - oldie but a goodie.
I reload for both and they shoot better than I can - even though the target rifle barrel was last shortened/reset in 1994, by Mike Collings of NZ.
There is some 'sensitivity' here to the incremental removal of firearms from law abiding, licensed firearms owners by Gov't's since 1898, when the first Arms Control Act was made law.
The recent event in Christchurch has triggered some hastily cobbled together additional controls by the current Gov't, under extreme pressure and misrepresentation from the current anti-gun Police Management.
This has increased the sense of vulnerability that ALL law abiding licensed firearms owners/users, while the criminal/gang community seem to have escaped without any additional resources being activated to achieve removal of firearms/increased punishment from those outside the law.
A 2A type Constitutional law would allow some redress, however, we have only a Bill of Rights, which doesn't (if I recall correctly), protect the civilian population's right to "keep and bear arms".
Anyway once again kia ora me tenā koutou (hello and welcome).

----------


## Steve123

> I havent shot my FR8 yet but Im hopeful that it shoots well. Im more of a collector than a shooter these days though.


There a PITA to zero. You can only adjust the front sight post. I filed down a pair of tweezers to fit and went to it. The paddle wheel must have been out because you could zero on one setting but it would be out on the others. Then next time you fired it  it would be out again.
First one I had was spot on all the time.
They kick but you never notice recoil on a hunt so no drama.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

> What makes you think I dont have a gun safe?  And no, the only storage law is not leaving firearms out and accessible to children when no adult is present.


I wasn't saying you didn't have one mate, just a weird way of showing off way to many guns and just reinforces what a lot of Kiwi's think about Americans.
Hell of a collection for sure.

----------


## Joe Bob Briggs

> I wasn't saying you didn't have one mate, just a weird way of *showing off way to many guns and just reinforces what a lot of Kiwi's think about Americans.*
> Hell of a collection for sure.


I'm not sure what you mean by that, but do you have the same feelings when Jay Leno shows off a nice car with his vast car collection in the background?  They're just guns.  Steel, wood, and plastic.

----------


## grunzter

308's rock! ...nearly as much as .223's  :Psmiley: 
60% of mine are destined to a new life as baked bean cans and electric shavers...  :Sad:

----------


## shift14

[QUOTE=Joe Bob Briggs;837344] but do you have the same feelings when Jay Leno shows off a nice car with his vast car collection in the background? .[/oQUOTE]

Who is Jay Leno ? Is he somehow relevant ? 

B

----------


## Micky Duck

> 308's rock! ...nearly as much as .223's 
> 60% of mine are destined to a new life as baked bean cans and electric shavers... 
> Attachment 111371
> Attachment 111372
> Attachment 111373



ok here is a serious question for you...strait up dinky die serious

you know/pretty sure those things of beauty are going to be removed from your posession and we all hope the govt will pay a reasonable amount for them....its going to hurt like stink.....
now IF you KNEW that instead of being melted down and turned into baked bean cans...they were going to go into armory of the NZ armed forces for thier use...would it make the pain a little less????
man we could have the best equiped military in the world...accuracy wise anyway.... I mean the taxpayer will be forking out the $$$$ so why cant they be repurposed where the taxpayers $$$$ would be used anyway...
those that are fit for purpose,issue them,those in obsure calibre store securely for a "just in case" moment and those that are past thier use by date could be stripped of usable bits and buried with dignity....

----------


## Paddy79

For me @Joe Bob Briggs my Favourite 308 is the Springfield M1A

----------


## 10-Ring

> "Duurrrrr   I'm American and you little kiwis down there in upside -down land should have a 2nd Amendment like we do, it's the greatest"
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> And shove your thoughts and prayers up yer arse


No need to be rude to our American visitors here. Sure, a lot of them, usually, the less informed and untraveled ones, think they're the greatest country in the world, greatest this and greatest that. Some of them even think they're only free country in the world. Those that think that are just ignorant about the world and lets face it, we have more than a few ignorant Kiwis too. As a country and a people they do have a lot to be proud of. Overall though, they're just the same as us. Freedom loving and generally very friendly, decent people.

----------


## northdude

Only had 2 my omark and a valmet i had for a while liked them both

----------


## tanqueray

A lot of people being proper dickheads in this thread, and none of them are the original poster. Some people need to pull their heads out of the arses.

----------


## scotty

> IF you KNEW that instead of being melted down and turned into baked bean cans...they were going to go into armory of the NZ armed forces for thier use...would it make the pain a little less????
> man we could have the best equiped military in the world...accuracy wise anyway.... I mean the taxpayer will be forking out the $$$$ so why cant they be repurposed where the taxpayers $$$$ would be used anyway...
> those that are fit for purpose,issue them,those in obsure calibre store securely for a "just in case" moment and those that are past thier use by date could be stripped of usable bits and buried with dignity....


to quote someone else from another thread......."STOP MAKING SENSE"...........the newly formed govt department called the sensibility authority will send someone round to give you a talking to ......(last part was in jest of course it hasnt been formed......yet)

----------


## scotty

> What's your favorite .308 rifle?


think i may be one of the few kiwis that doesnt own or has never owned a .308....
having said that if i could only have one rifle it would be .308

----------


## csmiffy

> to quote someone else from another thread......."STOP MAKING SENSE"...........the newly formed govt department called the sensibility authority will send someone round to give you a talking to ......(last part was in jest of course it hasnt been formed......yet)


There is now way the touchy feely types would let our firearms go to the military even if that's what they did back in WW2 to help out.
It would be similar to why the cops don't auction off firearms anymore. 
Cant be seen to having a firearm they have deemed naughty actually doing what they said it was put in the naughty corner for.

----------


## Max Headroom

> There is now way the touchy feely types would let our firearms go to the military even if that's what they did back in WW2 to help out.
> It would be similar to why the cops don't auction off firearms anymore. 
> Cant be seen to having a firearm they have deemed naughty actually doing what they said it was put in the naughty corner for.


I can well imagine some NZDF types having a quiet pick through our AR 15's for the best bits, while a plod turns a blind eye.

----------


## mawzer308

Hmm hard one would have to be the Accuracy international AW 7.62 or the m-14 EBR. Both were great rifles and lots of fun to use.

----------


## Micky Duck

thats the bit Max....it shouldnt be done on the sly.... taxpayer has /will pay for them so WHF shouldnt they be utilized where future taxpayer $$$ woulddve gone.

----------


## Sideshow

If I owned one I’d not mind the army taking the best bits.....better than having the lot crushed. Bit like organ donation no?

----------


## paremata

> 308's rock! ...nearly as much as .223's 
> 60% of mine are destined to a new life as baked bean cans and electric shavers... 
> Attachment 111371
> Attachment 111372
> Attachment 111373


Nice SLRs there, my dad got one at the end of his army career after carrying Jungle carbine. He hated the jungle carbine but was very impressed with what he called the FN .

My favourite 308 is my Howa. So far everything I've shot with it ended up the right amount of dead .

----------


## Max Headroom

> ended up the right amount of dead .


Like that. Not slightly dead, not excessively dead, perfectly dead.

----------


## PJC

> "Duurrrrr   I'm American and you little kiwis down there in upside -down land should have a 2nd Amendment like we do, it's the greatest"
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> And shove your thoughts and prayers up yer arse


??? am I missing something

----------


## stevodog

I like my FN winny featherweight a lot. 165s at around 2700fps in 18inch barrel is a sweet spot.

----------


## Frodo

> Yes it's hunting/shooting. Southland is at the bottom of NZ.


Southland barely exists in the minds of most NZ'ders. You could forgive somebody overseas for wondering what the hell it is. 

For those who don't know; it's a frozen wasteland, devoid of any game animals. It's a bit like North Korea - segregated from the rest of the world - and ruled by a dictator (who happens to be a polar bear). 

Southlanders subsist on a strict diet of Speights (type of beer - I imagine similar in taste to sewer water in Dallas?) and oysters. 

And it's got its' own form of dress code (akin to the situation in the Middle East), but instead of headscarves, all men are required to wear skirts, or else they are deported to Auckland as a form of punishment.

----------


## Frodo

Never owned a .308, but I've always been interested in a Rem 700 .308 in an Accuracy International stock.

----------


## chainsaw

My favourite 308 ..... is a 284 :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL



----------


## deer243

Rem 700 308, 24 inch, with a Rem R5 stock

----------


## Bol Tackshin

My personal favourite is the Steyr SSG69.  A bit long in the tooth now. And with none of the bells and whistles of many modern rifles,  but As possibly the first purpose built, factory made sniper rifle - backup iron sights and all - it had (has?) a place in history.

----------


## Fireflite

> I am, but don't fit the southland stereotype . (Conservative /speights drinking /churchgoing /workaholic farmers)


What part of Southland are you from? Not my part obviously!?

----------


## 10-Ring

A few years back I went hunting with some of my wife's relo's in the Takitimu's in Southland. I've never seen people drink like those guys. They'd start about 9 a.m. and finish about 1 a.m. the following morning and get up without the slightest hint of a hangover. They didn't do much hunting although one of them tried pretty hard the first day after we arrived. He loaded up his backpack with about a dozen beer cans. Heard a shot from him a few hours later. Claimed there were three deer and he shot at one and missed. I said, there was probably only one and it looked like three. Didn't appreciate my sarcasm.

----------


## Flyblown

Yeah @10-Ring, reminds me of the bad old days in 1990-1993 in South Africa, I was the lone Pom in a world of fairly hostile NW Transvaal Afrikaners. No choice but to learn the lingo and do my best to adopt their habits, matter of survival... well the one habit I simply could not tolerate was the extreme drinking, Klipdrift and Coke for breakfast, a couple of cases of Castle during the day, some shots for tea and some more brandy until pass out. All the while waving various rifles in the general direction of game while flying around in bakkies (utes).

The lads in my age group were the last of the front line conscripts to fight the Border War in Angola, and a lot of them came back completely fucked in the head. 

There's a certain look to the 90s Boer that I'll never forget, the sunburnt, glassy eyed, unfocused, slightly slurred veteran of the 5 day bender, as he raises his rifle and draws a circle in mid-air with the muzzle.... BOOOMMM! _Aaggghh fokit, gemis_. 

Er, sorry, .308 Win. My favourite? This one of course, from this weekend just gone.

----------


## Dago

Sadly we do not have Second Amendment rights.

----------


## ishoot10s

@Flyblown what chassis is that please?

----------


## Flyblown

@ishoot10s its a DPT Hunter with a Dave Waters 6 shot mag. 

The photo was clearly taken with me flat on my back, trying to recover after the climb.

----------


## Ryan

> Yeah @10-Ring, reminds me of the bad old days in 1990-1993 in South Africa, I was the lone Pom in a world of fairly hostile NW Transvaal Afrikaners. No choice but to learn the lingo and do my best to adopt their habits, matter of survival... well the one habit I simply could not tolerate was the extreme drinking, Klipdrift and Coke for breakfast, a couple of cases of Castle during the day, some shots for tea and some more brandy until pass out. All the while waving various rifles in the general direction of game while flying around in bakkies (utes).
> 
> The lads in my age group were the last of the front line conscripts to fight the Border War in Angola, and a lot of them came back completely fucked in the head. 
> 
> There's a certain look to the 90s Boer that I'll never forget, the sunburnt, glassy eyed, unfocused, slightly slurred veteran of the 5 day bender, as he raises his rifle and draws a circle in mid-air with the muzzle.... BOOOMMM! _Aaggghh fokit, gemis_. 
> 
> Er, sorry, .308 Win. My favourite? This one of course, from this weekend just gone.
> 
> Attachment 114014


That is indeed a very sparse and arid region (both geographically and the latter linguistically in particular) of South Africa. The Angolan war was extremely protracted and in the later years, in particular 1986-1988 saw the most intensive conventional warfare conducted. There were very few people or families untouched by Angola.

This is not to say that I condone their actions on hunting trips but I appreciate you recognising it for what it was. Unfortunately, like anywhere, there are still idiots in South Africa who perpetuate these sort of activities.

----------


## johnd

I used to hunt with my SLR, which had to be my favorite .308 at the time as it was my only centerfire.
If I ended up hunting an area in pairs i would say to the other guy
"I'm going in front" rack the slide, lock it down on safe and after all the birds in the trees had flown away in surprise I would add
" and thats why "
You just cant load one of them queitly when an animal is sighted.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I used to hunt with my SLR, which had to be my favorite .308 at the time as it was my only centerfire.
> If I ended up hunting an area in pairs i would say to the other guy
> "I'm going in front" rack the slide, lock it down on safe and after all the birds in the trees had flown away in surprise I would add
> " and thats why "
> You just cant load one of them queitly when an animal is sighted.


I found an AR was surprisingly easy to chamber quietly. Pull the charging handle all the way back. Gently push it forward. Push forward assist and you're away.

Would have been easier just having it on safe and flicking to fire when ready though.

----------


## timattalon

My favourite 308....Shot my first stag with it





Its the top one, the middle one was my 223 and the bottom one was my 22LR

May as well have a bit of class....

This photo was taken before they were all wearing identical scopes so I can practise with any of them...

----------

